# 

## Sanjka129

Feona  https://youtu.be/ZxgPxjJa3yw 
      IDEX-2015  - (),       .        -6322.   Feona   ,           ,      .    Cummins     Allison.      2   STANAG 4569. 
       ""  Shrek One, ""    -  Streit Group. : http://domvr.ru/

----------

6 ?

----------


## Dracon

> http://domvr.ru/wp-content/uploads/2...nevik-KrAZ.jpg 
>          Feona  https://youtu.be/ZxgPxjJa3yw 
>       IDEX-2015  - (),       .        -6322.   Feona   ,           ,      .    Cummins     Allison.      2   STANAG 4569. 
>        ""  Shrek One, ""    -  Streit Group. : http://domvr.ru/

  *   ,    !*

----------

쳿?     ,   "". 
""  ""  ,   - ""  .

----------


## Sanjka129

...

----------

